# Esteban Vs. Zorro



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

ESTEBAN!!!!








Weapons list:
Cheapo Acoustic Guitar
Super Long, Super SHARP fingernails  
Five Instructional Guitar Videos (The tape inside could be used to strangle an opponent unconcious)
Solid State Acoustic Amplifier (Could be used to hurt the ears of opponents)
Pack of Lies (Could be used to trick opponent into buying infomercial stuff)
Paper Chord Chart (Could be used to smother opponent)
Extremely Unshielded Guitar Cable (Strangulation possible)

Defense list:
Fancy Esteban hat (Rumoured to protect from flying bullets)
Cheesey Esteban smile (Able to make even the best guitarist cringe with PH34R)
Black sunglasses (Which are actually super powerful leezer beams capable of making an opponent go blind within two days)
Black Clothings (Able to deflect lazeer beamz)


Versus...

ZORRO!!!!










Weapons list:
Fancy Cheese Poking Sword (The ones they use to hold cheeses/sausages at parties)
Chicken Feather (Able to call hundreds of KFC boneless chickens upon his every command)
Black Mask (Able to...look good?)
Whip (Able to smack opponents)
Horse (Able to taste good in a stew)

Defense: 
Black Clothing (Able to deflect annoying sound waves)
Tube Overdrive (dont ask) (Able to refract bad solid state sound waves)

PLACE OF BATTLE:

GEETAR CENTEER!!!!










LET THE BATTLE BEGIN!!!!

Who would win?
ONLY YOU DECIDE!!!

*please post reasons why your choice would win the battle.*


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I dunno, but this guy would stomp all over either one


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Esteban Vs. Zorro

This is where you made your first mistake. They are the same person!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...two of the google ads (below) are for esteban.

coincidence?

i think not.

the plick thottens...

cue _twilight zone _theme...

-dh


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

scary... lol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Bump for this extremely important poll of note.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks Robert


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

It's a close one! Esteban had %66 of the vote!!! Or 2-1 HA HA! 3 votes, nice.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I suppose Esteban wins then...we should have a prize.... lol


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...hmmm...i think zorro has a much cooler hat.

-dh


----------

